

Open Source Is Better Than the Closed Stuff (Until You Hit 1 Million Lines) - catincan
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/05/coverity-report/

======
ncasenmare
Would this mean that open source communities would work better for modular
systems, since each independent module has a relatively small codebase? Unix &
NPM come to mind.

------
jared314
It sounds like they are finding numbers to support the specific application of
the bazaar and cathedral models for projects.

I don't completely agree with the methods (static analysis), or the sample
size (368 projects), they used, but they were consistant when measuring.
(Which is better than most project quality metrics)

------
chmullig
I seriously wonder about sample size and representativeness. What projects are
they looking at in either group?

------
bradhe
Static analysis alone seems like a truly poor way of judging "defects" in any
non-trivial system.

~~~
coldtea
Sounds like a good enough heuristic to me.

Doesn't have to be perfect, just indicative.

